# The euro to the pound?



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

dose any one no or think the euro is going to move any higher. the best price i have had up to now. is 1.10 to the pound


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Both the pound and euro are gaining on the dollar and I don't really understand why the dollar is going down. Well, I do know why it is going down but as we are in a worse position than the Yanks I cannpt understand why we are not going down to. The Euro is expected to hit 1.40 against the dollar but I am not sure whether this will make any diff to euro - pound rate.

Bottom line is I am confused too.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

do you when is doing to be soon i am not panicing at the min i have till august be for we go i was told if it got up to 1.10 get some but i think ill what now more info will be nice on this mater.

thanks
tank 8O


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I got 1.14 last week at Crown Currency exchange, forward ordered for early July. Better than the forward order rate for October, I'm confused, but as this is nearly the same rate as last October (2008), I have ordered half of the holiday cash in case sterling goes down. :?


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

IMHO it is irrelevant what exchange rate you get! We are over here now and it is chuffing expensive :lol: :evil: 

7 euros for two coffees (including a 15% service charge...) so we've decided to go vegetarian for the next ten weeks! :?  

Somehow, we always manage to find euros for bread, cheese and wine :wink: 

On a serious note, we only got a rate of 1.06 but diesel can be found cheaper over here... 96 cents a litre.


Good luck when you do travel and enjoy.

Dean


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i seen a post there getting diesel for 0.92 ltr 

we are going to take our bread mix with us this time as the euro is out of the window now and the cost of thing over there are double


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Last time I checked - coffee *is* veggie!!

_7 euros for two coffees so we've decided to go vegetarian for the next ten weeks_


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

ye the only thing is how much are veggie burgers out there :lol: :roll:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

thegreatpan said:


> I got 1.14 last week at Crown Currency exchange, forward ordered for early July. Better than the forward order rate for October, I'm confused, but as this is nearly the same rate as last October (2008), I have ordered half of the holiday cash in case sterling goes down. :?


Yes, the only thing I don't like about Crown is that they have your money for some time.

I emailed asking them for details on how clients money was protected, and received no reply.

I don't think you are protected in an way if something happened to Crown, and maybe it's not worth taking the risk for another 2.5 - 3%

Andrew


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Today at our Post office , 600 euros for £550 ,is this a good deal ?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Full Circle Asset Management have been forcasting the £ v Euro rate to go up to around £1.20/25 by mid year and then stabilising at that for a while. They said this first when the rate was one for one back in Dec/Jan and in their latest newsletter they still stick by that view. So who knows what will happen and like many of you on here we are watching the rate daily with a view of pouncing when we think its got as high as it will go.

But its not just the exchange rate is it - the cost of food/restaurants/wine etc. have risen, particularly in France, as well - with only the fuel cost that is below UK 

Ah well I guess its time to get out the spare freezer and stock up before we set off.....


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We were in Belgium last week and the prices were eye watering. 

We did not go in the van but stayed in an hotel in Ypres so had no choice but to eat out.

Without being extravagant we were spending above €100 per day on food for the 2 of us.

I think that is expensive, but the quality of the food and the quantity was very good.

As for the exchange rate, we took €200 with us at a rate of 1.05 but got !.13 on the Nationwide debit card at Auchan in France


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ouch!

Looks like I had better load up the MH before setting off! Will do a big shop today. Sounds as though we will have to forego some meals out this time judging by the posts on here.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hang fire, if you can, until around August/September 2009 - the £ v Euro rate will be around £1.20/30 by then.

Keep an eye on the tourist exchange rates - it will gradually creep up against the euro. 

When in the EU use credit card for purchases and debit card for cash from "Hole in the Wall" cash dispensers. That way you get good deals.

Cheers

David


----------



## Genie123 (May 26, 2009)

I agree with Spindrifter, the longer you can wait the more likely the position will be stronger! The Pound/Euro exchange rate has been abysmal recently but it has got marginally stronger from where it was. 

If you are worried that the rate is going to slip further, you could always 'hedge' your bets and buy small amounts every couple of weeks until you go (pound cost averaging) or even in two or three sets that way if the rate is better in say two months time, you still buy part of you monies at that time taking part advantage, but equally if the rate is better at present, you haven't lost that rate in its entirely! 

Regards 

Genie123


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

We were in Belgium last week and the prices were eye watering. 


We called at a bar on the Marina at Honfleur 3 weeks ago, pint for me half for the wife, 13.5 euros, at the time equivalent to £9 a pint.
Needless to say never went back again.

Charlie


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Remember when you used to wander round French supermarkets wondering at how cheap everything was? Well now you can get that same feeling by walking round Asda in Dover after visiting Calais for the day.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Vennwood said:


> But its not just the exchange rate is it - the cost of food/restaurants/wine etc. have risen, particularly in France, as well - with only the fuel cost that is below UK


 :multi: Wine is still much cheaper at supermarkets 

Paul


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

We have been touring in France for the last couple of weeks taking advantage of the many aires and overnight stops provided by this wonderful motorhome friendly nation. Occasionally we treat ourselves to a night or two on commercial sites to charge the batteries and to do some laundry. We are currently on a very good camping cheque site at Pontorson, Brittany. I fortunately bought my camping cheques prior to the recent rise in price so I am only paying about 13 Euros per night. The correct price per pitch is 23 Euros per night. Today we went to the local market and was quite shocked at the prices i.e. small oranges 1 Euro each, strawberries 2.50 Euros for 250 grms, Rocquefort cheese was a staggering 20 Euros a kilo. Plate du Jour in the local restaurants were priced from 15 Euros upwards. Fortunately we brought most of our food with us from the UK so we will be having a meal out less often than on previous years. Still I suppose it's the price we pay for the benefit of being able to travel leisurely on the traffic free roads and enjoying the freedom of stopping overnight on the many picturesque aires etc. Looking forward to the meet at Amboise.

Keith and Lynda


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> Today at our Post office , 600 euros for £550 ,is this a good deal ?


Today at Tesco €555 for £500, so I would say No.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We got 1.11 to 1.13 to the £ in crete last week,
Got a shock when eating and drinking out.
Even the easy going Greeks want the drachma back.

Dave P


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Dug out twenty Euros-worth of coins which we kept from last year to use on Tolls etc.

Lined them all up and basked in the knowledge that they are worth more than they were last year :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

[/quote] :multi: Wine is still much cheaper at supermarkets 

Paul[/quote]

Some wine is no dearer than it was last year. Calais is always higher priced than 100 miles further south anyway.

As an example, a 3 ltr box of JP Chanet red was €6.95ish last year. This year its closer to €14 8O Its cheaper in uk 8O

However there are still cheap and cheerful - a 5ltr box of rose for €5.95, not tried it yet.

12 bottles of Chardonnay at €2.60 per bottle was a good buy 

Whilst we were waiting at the check out a French lady in front of us expressed surprise that we were still shopping in France saying she could understand us being there when the exchange rate was €1.50 but not now


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro*

Hi

The commercial rate is hovering about 1.155 at present, having weakened off a bit. The cash rate should in theory head to the better (for us) tomorrow.

Russell


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi the last time i went down to the town it was at 1.1056

the price u got it comes back at 1.0909

but i hope it get up a bit more before my hols :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, closed today @ 1.15
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Both the pound and euro are gaining on the dollar and I don't really understand why the dollar is going down. Well, I do know why it is going down but as we are in a worse position than the Yanks I cannpt understand why we are not going down to. The Euro is expected to hit 1.40 against the dollar but I am not sure whether this will make any diff to euro - pound rate.
> 
> Bottom line is I am confused too.


The Yanks still haven´t come clean about the size of the mess they are in...
The Brits have been talking the pound down as hard as they can, and we are brilliant at winging, aren´t we?
The Euro has been protected harder than almost any currency but wait until the loans they made aren´t paid back and then you will see some dramatic changes - to our benefit!
I don´t like the present government any better than anyone else but the way we blame Gordon Brown for what the Yanks did to the world, you can´t be surprised that the cash rich countries get nervous about our money. We keep telling them we are rubbish    
Patrick


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we got € 1.07 in holland last week at the post office that was the only place that would change cash
but we got diesel for €0.87
chapter


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

the diesel was not a bad price . 


but like i have said before do i wait to the last thing before i go :?:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

no but the terneuzen tunnel toll is €17.50 each way see here
chapter


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

£ creeping up and is around 1.15 at the moment, I have read a forecast tonight which suggests that it will be 1.20 to 1.25 by September


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes Mike ,but a long time to wait for your hols.

Dave P


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Yes Mike ,but a long time to wait for your hols.
> 
> Dave P


Still going on Saturday don't forget, are you still mixing your chemicals


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mike you do not ned to jack up mh .
If you turn steering to full lock and spray
in direction of brake pads you should be ok.
Don`t get gravel rash on your back tho`.
After a couple of weeks on hols squeek may disapear.

regards

dave p


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi chapter 

that was a good link but we do non toll roads as we save a little bit. but the sites on the way are so nice and the diesel is cheaper


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

MikeCo said:


> £ creeping up and is around 1.15 at the moment, I have read a forecast tonight which suggests that it will be 1.20 to 1.25 by September


yes, keep it coming - we hope to be over the water at the end of August 8) :wink:


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

we there form 12/8 to 30/8 we mite c u there


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi ytank 
if you are up that way there is a free aire/stopover at sas van gent 
see here
chapter


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

that looks like a good stop over but are going the down to brittany with stops on the way and 1 stop on the way back 2 sites booked. just need a good rate for my money now.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Euro v Pound*

1.15 Euros to the Pound is probably the bank rate - would be surprised if you can get that at any bureaux de change. I got 1.1275 today which is the best I've seen recently. We're off to France next Thursday so got a few Euros today - may get some more next week if it goes up a bit more but will use Nationwide debit card once we get there for cash. And Nationwide credit card for shopping, fuel and meals - and pay for it next month (once we've been paid again, LOL!)

Denise


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

ok thanks for the posts please keep them coming. i do look at all of them


thanks tank  :lol:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

we were getting 1.134 last Sunday using the Nationwide debit card at L'Eclerc at Boulogne.

Cheers Sid


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I have just forward ordered with Crown Currency on the web at 1.18 for a mid January trip to find some winter sun.


----------

